# Long way to go... and a short time to get there?



## ParkRNDL

Anybody else look at this and see a project waiting to happen?










So, have any of you guys ever modeled Snowman's rig? Or any of the other cars from this movie for that matter? I was trying to figure out how to make a 4-gear Grand Am funny car look like Buford's Pontiac when it occurred to me that it would be easier to start with a Chevelle Stocker. I was also thinking that the Aurora Firebird is a much nicer body, but it comes with the later version ('80-'81?) of the nose which just doesn't work. Shame you can't put this nose on that body... the Aurora body is WAY wider.

Winter project time is setting in, I think I need to do this...

--rick


----------



## grungerockjeepe

nice! But the best car to use for Buford's cruiser would be the police impala from the first AW/JL dukes release. You could maybe convert it to a pontiac, but at least its a proper cruiser bodystyle. You could use the AFX caprice too, but if you wanna keep it all AW/JL that'd be the way to go...


----------



## TBI

Great minds think alike, already in the works ......you sumbitch :wave:



PS, I was Buford T. Justice for Halloween this year 

Took first place at a costume contest, won a Dewalt Cordless Impact Driver Set :thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I have the Tyco version.









I have been looking for a black AW T/A, I think the proportions are much better.
These eagle eye birds were only used in the first Smokey and the Bandit,
The AFX bird would work for SATB II, If you can find a black one.
Matchbox made a Pontiac police cruiser that would work for BT Justice, it's a little big though.


----------



## ParkRNDL

TBI said:


> Great minds think alike, already in the works ......you sumbitch :wave:
> 
> PS, I was Buford T. Justice for Halloween this year
> 
> Took first place at a costume contest, won a Dewalt Cordless Impact Driver Set :thumbsup:


HAHAHAHAHA! yeah, i actually watched some of the movie one night this week. that's his favorite phrase, isn't it? LOL.



grungerockjeepe said:


> nice! But the best car to use for Buford's cruiser would be the police impala from the first AW/JL dukes release. You could maybe convert it to a pontiac, but at least its a proper cruiser bodystyle. You could use the AFX caprice too, but if you wanna keep it all AW/JL that'd be the way to go...


Hmmm. I actually have one of those. Kinda generic looking little thing, nowhere near as detailed as the AFX one, but it'd work perfectly for my purposes... kinda. Problem is, Buford T didn't get a fullsize B-body Bonneville or Catalina or whatever till the second movie. In the first one, he drove a 4-door Lemans. I was thinking the Chevelle had the right A-body roofline and I could go from there. But if I wanted to do the second movie, like Rich suggests below...



NTxSlotCars said:


> I have the Tyco version.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> I have been looking for a black AW T/A, I think the proportions are much better.
> These eagle eye birds were only used in the first Smokey and the Bandit,
> The AFX bird would work for SATB II, If you can find a black one.
> Matchbox made a Pontiac police cruiser that would work for BT Justice, it's a little big though.


This, technically, is exactly the right car for the second movie. I may actually have one of those Matchbox ones too, now that you mention it. And the truck in the second movie was a different model and painted silver instead of black. Hmmm....

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

I had contemplated the snowman's truck.. It's hard to find a good side shot of the trailer to make the decals with.. If you can find them, link them please!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

this is what i was gonna start working with. no idea where i found them... probably just some random Google search of "bandit snowman truck" or somesuch...


----------



## bobhch

*You might need a big fish too?*

rick you can do it..........go for it!

Bob...fun,fun,fun...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> rick you can do it..........go for it!
> 
> Bob...fun,fun,fun...zilla


YEAH ! GOGO!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Are you gonna stock it with _Coors_, or an elephant?


----------



## ParkRNDL

hahahahaha. first choice is little tiny cases of Coors...

--rick


----------



## TBI

ParkRNDL said:


> hahahahaha. first choice is little tiny cases of Coors...
> 
> --rick


Just send the bill to Big Enos Burdette :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo

The Blue matchBox Pontiac Police car can be modified to work on regular TOMY/TYCO/LL track by adapting TYCO TCT P/U shoes that reach the wider rails. You will need to do abit of filing @ the ends to fit the Matchbox chassis's p/u shoe slot but it works.I modified mine with a LL M-5 chassis & kept the original front axle as a "Divorced" arrange ment a la the AW S'Cool Bus. If I were to do it again I would look into using the AW 4-Gear though.The Pontiac is more of a 1/43 or borderline 1/32 sacle though.

Neal:dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Glad to see ya back Bob...Mr. Boy Scout leader/cave remodeler...zilla!!! RM


----------



## Dslot

*A-Body Whut?*

Rick sez:


> ... the Chevelle had the right A-body roofline ...


*Roofline?* 

_*Shoot-fire, son!!*_ That's the one part you *don't* gotta worry about!


















_Boah_, sumtimes I _wonder_ 'bout you. :tongue:

-- D


----------



## solographix




----------



## slotcarman12078

Yeeeeaaaaa!!! It's not crooked no more!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dslot said:


> Rick sez:
> 
> 
> *Roofline?*
> 
> _*Shoot-fire, son!!*_ That's the one part you *don't* gotta worry about!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Boah_, sumtimes I _wonder_ 'bout you. :tongue:
> 
> -- D


Hahahahaha! Too-shay. Funny, at one point I though about modeling it with the roof ripped off like that. Might be interesting to create driver figures of Buford T. and Junior.



solographix said:


>


wow, thanks! that's AWESOME... i was experimenting with printing the ones I had on the color laser at work today, gotta try this one and see how it looks...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall

Hells bells, why not model it each way Rick? You can warm up on the gashed one. 

Yer not on funding restriction, or some kind of double secret probation are ya? :lol:


----------



## TBI

I'm goin roofless with Buford and Junior in it, might even have Junior holdin BTJ's hat on


----------



## Dslot

The *Smokey and the Bandit page* of the *Internet Movie Cars Database*. 

Scroll down and click on the pic of Buford's cruiser for more info on the car. The *IMCDB* lists it as a '77 LeMans, but the last two comments on the car's page argue that it's really a pair of '76s, provided by Pontiac from leftover stock and repainted for the LeMans cruisers from other jurisdictions throughout the movie. (I think it's mostly Chrysler products that wind up in the drink). 

And for those who are not already familiar with it, take a little time to explore the *IMCDB*. You'll be glad you did.

-- D
Who can't believe the number of Sunbeam Alpines in films. And who knows of at least one major appearance that's not listed.)


----------



## NTxSlotCars

ALways with the good info D. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot

*Ref Material*

Hey, Rick,

I was checking the web for plans/blueprints/drawings of the '76 or '77 Grand LeMans. No luck. 

But I did come across these *pics and details* of a reconstruction of the Bufordmobile. 










Maybe they can help you do the HO version.

Here's the *story*. 

-- D


----------



## ParkRNDL

nice! plenty of info there to do my HO version, and a very cool story too.

hey, i printed out the murals that solographix posted and they are KILLER. look a lot better than what I had. i'm thinking i can get them to look okay on the sides of the trailer just printed on white copy paper... 

--rick


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> nice! plenty of info there to do my HO version, and a very cool story too.
> 
> hey, i printed out the murals that solographix posted and they are KILLER. look a lot better than what I had. i'm thinking i can get them to look okay on the sides of the trailer just printed on white copy paper...
> 
> --rick


Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...Keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

Worked on the trailer today. For anyone who wants to try this (or any other trailer project, for that matter), this is a Maisto trailer that originally came with a diecast rig. No idea where I got it, probably a yard sale.



















It's pretty nice to work with because the chassis comes off with two Phillips head screws, and this enables you to change the wheels. I used two rear axles from JL pullbacks.




























I figured I'd paint the side panels white so the mural wouldn't have a color showing through it, and the rest of the box gloss black, with the chassis done in flat black. Simple enough, right? Stay tuned for the semi-finished product.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

The paint laid down okay, which is an accomplishment for me. I printed the murals on plain white paper using the color laser printer at work. I figured I'd cover the front of the mural with packing tape and attach it to the trailer with a very thin layer of Aleene's Tacky Glue, which is like heavy-duty Elmer's. (Side note: I love this stuff. I use it to hold on bumpers and windows and I have a Tjet Jag that is entirely held together with it; it was in 4 separate pieces before. And when you want to take stuff back apart, it peels right off.)

But then I actually cut the murals out, and for some reason, the size was off. The length is perfect, but they are too tall to fit in the recessed area on the side of the trailer. When I first printed them, I eyeballed them against the trailer, and they looked exactly right... guess not. Since I had them there, I cut them up so they'd fit, and just stuck them on temporarily with a tiny little tack of glue at each end. I'll resize and reprint the murals at work sometime this week, but for now, this is what we got:




























You can see the tops of the hats and the bottoms of the horses' legs are cut off, but that's easy to fix by shrinking the height of the mural. I also need to find a junked Aurora rig to steal the sleeper off of. Then there's the fact that the rig is supposed to have red trim, not gold. Definitely a work in progress...

--rick


----------



## slotto

Great trailer!


----------



## slotcarman12078

Wow!! Looks great already!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## basement racer

Looks Great !!! NOW...Where is the BEER ?:drunk:
BR


----------



## basement racer

You got to have Big Enous / Little Enos.Was that there names ? can't remember
BR


----------



## Rolls

Huge progress!! I can't believe how good they look!!


----------



## XracerHO

Great progress on the trailer :thumbsup:. Thanks for the Maistro trailer suggestion & thanks solographix for the mural, it's time to get truck'in !! ..RL


----------



## gomanvongo

that is truly inspirational!


----------



## WesJY

SWEET! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## TBI

Lookin Good! :thumbsup:

I can't work on mine until I get my X-Mas car finished


----------



## Super Coupe

You went a long way and a short time to get there. That is looking great so far. Keep up the good work.
>Tom<


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeeehawww!!! Let's get rollin!!!

Nice shots of the truck in this clip. Hey, maybe Joe could light it?


----------



## plymouth71

I've got a spare sleeper. send me your address...
it might take a couple weeks, but it's yours


----------



## SpiderRPM

The cop car is sweeeet! 











I have this cop car as well...in very rough shape. 
My other Matchbox slots aren't too bad...but this
one took some abuse for some reason.


----------



## ParkRNDL

Reprinted the murals. Not sure you can see all that big a difference unless you're looking for it, but once you look close at what's at the top and bottom, you can see it.



















Also, I got started on this. No idea what I was thinking when I decided to start doing bodywork BEFORE removing the tampos... probably more accurate to saw I wasn't thinking at all, just playing around to see if i could successfully move B-pillars and turn them into C-pillars. Next thing I knew, it looked like a 4-door.




























It's in the Pine-Sol now; I hope Pine-Sol doesn't attack goop. It'll be interesting to see if I can semi-successfully fill in the existing door panel lines and convincingly create new ones...

--rick

PS oh, and plymouth71, you have a PM, or you will soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I recall Zilla using green squadron putty thinned down with 3502, but I don't recall seeing the final result. I've used it straight to fill the body lines on a shortened Dash sled (shooting for a 50 Ford style body) with decent results. It does harden up quick, and once it's fully cured is a bear to sand. I imagine if you can lay it in the door seams smooth, it wouldn't be a major job to relocate the seams. The tricky part will be etching in the new lines.


----------



## Bill Hall

Not to be a contrarian, but I'd just use goop as your seam filler Rick. Start working it in now while your dinking with the pillars. Although the cure time is extended compared to a "hotmud" squadron putty poltice; it'll be easier to scribe and subsequently develope straight seams with consistent depth across a uniform area of SIMILAR material.

As if profiling and sanding two adjacent disimilar materials isnt hard enough; trying to create seam detail by scribing and gouging can be a real headache as you transition across or through disimilar materials. As you work along, the tool feel wont be consistent so your finished product more than likely wont be either. 

Once filled and blocked off, carefully mark your proposed lines lightly in pencil and sleep on it....LOL...then come back and correct them. Once yer sure, apply liner tape on the outside of the proposed "new seam" and lightly scribe the perimeter...again ....and again....and again. Just scribe light and steady until you establish a nice clean line. 

When your happy with the outline, you'll have to continue scribing to the desired depth. I actually switch to a gouge made from a dental pick to help pick up the pace on deep seamwork; but satisfactory results can be achieved via the continous scribe technique, especially in the case of the AFX bodies where the seam detail is often subtle. I would just proceed with the scribe technique on this model. Try not to drag the scribe INTO the corners! This is were you'll screw the pooch and skip off line. ALWAYS start in the corner and pull the scribe from the corners to the open line in the space between the corners. It may feel awkward at first, but it's best to keep any errors out on the straight line if they do occur. They are much easier to correct out in space than the frustration of botching a corner and the hassle to re-work it.

By going light initially you arent over committing and have oppurtunity to make subtle corrections as you go. By continuing to proceed lightly and methodically you lessen the chance of boogering a good start. Once yer all happy with the shape and depth, use testors and the damp brush technique to mop the seams smooth. Less is more here. Lean towards the dry side and repeat as neccessary rather than flooding it out and melting away the detail you worked hard to establish. Conversly, keep in mind that if you do scribe too deep, or it appears too sharp; you can flood the area and mop material back into the seam and redfine the area after it's dry. 

When doing seam details the whole idea is to float like a butter fly at all times. Every seam I've ever fubared occurs when I get greedy or impatient and then takes me twice as long because I have to correct the inevitable bonehead mistake I added to the build sheet! :freak:

Note: If you dont have a scribe tool you can use a sewing pin or needle chucked into your pinvise. I modify the ends to suit the job with respect to width or type of edge. Just make something that feels comfortable in your hand. 

Hope this helps. Good luck!:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

I actually figured on using goop to fill the seams, since that's what I used on the pillars. I just wanted to strip the paint off first, since I assumed that NOT doing so would make a muddy mess with the goop. I don't have the right color to match the body, but that doesn't matter since it's getting painted anyway.

--rick


----------



## bobhch

rick,

Way Cool trailer there....Go Bandit Go!!

Yeah that looks like a 4 door now & a great car to make one out of for sure.

I remember running my #17 as a kid all the time downstairs.

Bob...great 4 door idea...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ya know, I spaced out on goop. Vintage Aurora and goop are apples and apple sauce. I was thinking newer plastic, that isn't as goop friendly. Good call Bill!! Oh, and the trailer is looking sweet too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO

New Murals look Great & so does your progress on Buford's car. Following along, keep up the good work. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

Working on Buford's ride. First round of filing and goop:



















First coat of primer:



















I'm a little annoyed... I didn't realize the body I started with is a little loose on the mounting ears and probably will get cockeyed while I'm running it. Oh well, I guess this will be the display one and the roofless one can be the runner. That one will be more fun to run anyway, and I think it was that way for most of the movie.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

And a little more picking away at it before the weekend is over...





































--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wow man, that is looking SWEET. Nice file work on the hood.
I think with the paint you could fool a seasoned fan.


----------



## WesJY

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Great Job on the bodywork :thumbsup: - I really love seeing low buck conversions like this to make unique cars- Awesome !


----------



## Dslot

*Plastic Scriber*

*Bill Hall* sez:


> I actually switch to a gouge made from a dental pick ...


That sounds familiar. I'd guess this might be the one you use, Bill. It's the design recommended by







Alan Armitage, the pioneer master of styrene modeling back in the '60s. 










I made one years ago, and somewhere I have a copy of his looseleaf 'bible,' _Styrene Fabrication_, which is apparently still in print. *The National Model Railroad Association* has a 6-page PDF data sheet download that outlines Armitage's basic techniques for scratchbuilding in plastics. But anyone serious about scratchbuilding from styrene stock material probably should have the full copy of _Styrene Fabrication_.

I haven't ever tried out the tool on Aurora or AW plastic, but both are styrene variants, I believe. It would probably work well. No telling how it works on resin.

-- D


----------



## Dslot

That door scribing looks great, Rick. How did you end up doing it?



> I'm a little annoyed... I didn't realize the body I started with is a little loose on the mounting ears and probably will get cockeyed while I'm running it.


What's the prob? As long as you have goop, you can get it as tight as you like, right?

-- D


----------



## TBI

Hell yeah! Nice work dude! :thumbsup:


"Put the evidence in the BACK seat Junior!"


----------



## Super Coupe

Hey Rick.The Buford car is looking great.I can almost hear Buford yelling:" "I'm going to barbecue your a$$ in molasses." Keep up the great work.
>Tom<


----------



## Rolls

Very impressive LeMans-ing of the Chevelle body! Sweet!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

I've seen a lot of transformations, mostly 4 door to 2 door, some chopped tops, etc. This may be the first 2 door to 4 door I've seen, but she's taking shape very nicely from the posts to the door lines to the body shaping!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

Great scribing job!!! You're really chugging along on this project!! If the body mounts are still sloppy, consider the Hilltop mounting method. That will let you lower the body a little at the same time. Great job so far!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

When I get home ima punch yer mama rite in the mouf


----------



## ParkRNDL

Thanks to all who have checked in. It's coming better than I thought it would, I'm pretty stoked. It's gonna have to sit a little while; we have some traveling to do this weekend.



Dslot said:


> That door scribing looks great, Rick. How did you end up doing it?


If you look close, you'll see that all I did was the straight lines. just took a piece of masking tape to where I wanted the back edge of the front door and scribed down to the existing line for the bottom of the door with the point of a hobby knife. ran the point down it a few times, then used the BACK of the point a few times, and that was it. pretty much the same for the back edge of the back door, minus the existing bottom edge. you will notice, however, that the curve that should follow the rear wheelwell is suspiciously absent, and might not be making an appearance.  pretty sure I'd screw that one up royally. 

i know the roof lights aren't quite right, but i'm digging the idea of this being made entirely of parts-bin Aurora/AFX spares. those are off a Matador police car. and yes i'll paint them blue eventually.



Dslot said:


> What's the prob? As long as you have goop, you can get it as tight as you like, right?
> 
> -- D


yeah, i guess. i was just thinking i should have started with one that fit better. not like those bodies are hard to come by. heck, i half considered using an old JL one, but they have such saggy butts I couldn't bring myself to do it, LOL.



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> When I get home ima punch yer mama rite in the mouf


HAHAHAHAHAHA there ain't no way you coulda come from my loins

btw, i'm already planning another Pontiac made famous by Hollywood... :dude:

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

*update*

still a bunch of detail work to go, but i made some progress:



















now, i realize that any Pontiac freak worth his salt could call me out on a zillion details before he's even had his morning coffee, but i think it does a pretty good job of portraying the general image from the movie. next up: paint on some taillights and marker lights and other details and find some door decals...

--rick


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Def looking good rick!!

Are there really Pontiac guys out there lol?!?!?!


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Wow that is looking amazing! :thumbsup:

"There is NO WAY you came from my loins."


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Looking good --rick!!! In a hot pursuit, she'll look like the real deal... "I'll catch you sumb...." ... RM


----------



## bobhch

rick,

That is it....Very Neat-O Dude!!

It already is Amazing but, now you get to keep on detailing it out....Way Cool!

Bob...not such a long way to go now...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Holy snickerdoodles!!! That came out great!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 

And yes, there are Poncho guys here!!  Jus' cause I don't have one er two anymore don't mean I don't still luv 'em!!:tongue:


----------



## TBI

That looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY

Looks GREAT!! Now you gotta do the video!! Like you did with white challenger "vanishing point" the movie!!! 

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Great work on the conversion to a Pontiac, really like the centre piece in the gille. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

It's lookin better and better Rick! :thumbsup:


----------



## torredcuda

Cool stuff on the rig and Pontiac!


----------



## slotcarman12078

You know, Rick... It just hit me that you have a 4 lane... and only 3 vehicles.. While trying to come up with another prominent vehicle from the movie, the one that came to mind first was the red Eldorado convertible.. Lindberg made a HT Eldo..  Sadly, the eldo's are hard to come by....


----------



## 1scalevolvo

:thumbsup: Great Pontiac conversion !!Burt Reynolds & Jackie Gleeson would be proud !


Neal :dude:


----------



## TBI

....oh yeah, here's my Halloween costume from this year :wave:


----------



## torredcuda




----------



## torredcuda

There`s a Boss Hog die cast that`s similar,even has the horns.


----------



## torredcuda




----------



## ParkRNDL

TBI said:


> ....oh yeah, here's my Halloween costume from this year :wave:


HA! that's AWESOME!

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> You know, Rick... It just hit me that you have a 4 lane... and only 3 vehicles.. While trying to come up with another prominent vehicle from the movie, the one that came to mind first was the red Eldorado convertible.. Lindberg made a HT Eldo..  Sadly, the eldo's are hard to come by....





torredcuda said:


>


augh. it kills me because i HAD that Lindberg Eldorado, in red no less. i painted a black Landau roof on it. but that was a kazillion years ago and i have no idea what ever happened to it.

--rick

edit: funny connection here. i just started getting back into The Rockford Files, in case you didn't see my recent posts about recreating Jim Rockford's Firebird as a slot car. i watched the pilot episode the other day. in that ep, Rockford was tailed by a guy in... you guessed it... a red Eldorado convertible. now i REALLY want to find one...


----------



## ParkRNDL

aaaaaand Sheriff Buford T. Justice is in hot pursuit.




























The roof lights still have to be painted blue, and I know the stars on the doors aren't even close to the movie car, but I had them on hand and it's not like anyone who's a fan of the movie doesn't know what they're looking at. Kinda like AW's red X-Traction Torino with the white stripe... everyone I've showed that to said "Starsky & Hutch!" immediately without being prompted. 



















Notice the rig also has a sleeper now (thanks P71! :wave: ). Dunno when I'll ever get around to doing the top-off version, but the idea is kicking around. And I know what I'll do if I ever run across one of those Lindberg Eldorados...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Rick!!!! That cop car looks great. The file work is awesome.
Those shots from overhead really show it off. Great detail work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

The hood lines and nose piece did the trick!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY

AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## XracerHO

Nice work on all three vehicles!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Like the deal painting of the Pontiac lights & the silver Nova in the background. You have inspired me to build the transport & attempt the Pontiac conversion. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

You did an awesome job on the bunch Rick!! Very, very convincing job on the Lemans! The tail lights were the clincher!! Great work!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink

great trio. " 10-4 good buddy"


----------



## TBI

Hell yeah! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Great job Rick!! I love them all!!


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like the Bandit is back in action with the Snowman and Bufford hot on their a$$.Great work on all three of the vehicles.
>Tom<


----------



## gomanvongo

that is awesome!!! That pontiac came out great, and the truck looks sweet! 

just thinkin' - how about whip CB antennas, or has the bandit gone all bluetooth on us?

East bound and down! Keep 'er on the shiny side, I'm out.

john


----------



## bobhch

ParkRNDL said:


> aaaaaand Sheriff Buford T. Justice is in hot pursuit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof lights still have to be painted blue, and I know the stars on the doors aren't even close to the movie car, but I had them on hand and it's not like anyone who's a fan of the movie doesn't know what they're looking at. Kinda like AW's red X-Traction Torino with the white stripe... everyone I've showed that to said "Starsky & Hutch!" immediately without being prompted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the rig also has a sleeper now (thanks P71! :wave: ). Dunno when I'll ever get around to doing the top-off version, but the idea is kicking around. And I know what I'll do if I ever run across one of those Lindberg Eldorados...
> 
> --rick


Smokey, Bandit and Snowman....They are all WAY COOL DUDE!!

Bob...rick you are a "Build It" like you "Think it" SLOT-A-HAULIC...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Rick, you sure nailed them taillights.


----------



## gomanvongo

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are you gonna stock it with _Coors_, or an elephant?


Just built a snowman trailer myself (my boy and I watched the bandit movies the weekend past!)

here's a link to the mini cases of coors I mounted on a piece of cardstock and tucked inside the back doors of the trailer










"the banquet beer!"

john


----------



## slotcarman12078

Oooooh Rick!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindberg-Mi...896876?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cfd94b92c


----------



## ParkRNDL

slotcarman12078 said:


> Oooooh Rick!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lindberg-Mini-Lindy-HO-scale-Cadillac-Eldorado-/330671896876?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item4cfd94b92c


thanks for the heads-up; I just put it on my watch list. Hmmm...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71

Bump. Just cause It's so cool !


----------



## choc-ice

Rick, you know that I just copy your ideas, but in 1:32 scale, right?

I looked everywhere for a Pontiac LeMans in any scale but couldn't find one, so I came up with this









The TransAm is an old model kit and Snowman's rig is a re-issued Revell kit, not exactly right but close enough once I get the graphics on. I've had to engineer a complete chassis and axle set for the truck, but it's progressing nicely.


----------



## ParkRNDL

hey, that's awesome! i haven't had time for slot cars or forums lately what with work and kids and all... but i just dropped in today after months away and here this is! great stuff, can't wait to see how these guys progress...

--rick

edit: so where did you find the LeMans after all? i'm kinda thinking it looks a little like Kojak's Buick, but with the appropriate Pontiac nose. although i guess that's the only difference between the 1:1 cars too...


----------



## choc-ice

The only way to get one was to commission someone to create the 3D for me. The rest is just what I normally do, silicone mold then resin cast.

But I love the look of it, can't wait to get it finished!


----------



## choc-ice

Some more progress on this. I noticed when watching the movie that Sally Field spends a lot of time with her head behind the seat, maybe because the director wanted to see more of her ass? I did the same with my interior.









I got the wheel centers made as high-detail SLA parts, then resin cast them. The graphics were very complicated so I didn't include all the gold stripes or I'd have gone insane. But when it's on the track I think it'll look ok


















The chassis is exactly the same as my model of Jim Rockford's Pontiac, which is handy!









The truck tires arrived a couple of days ago so I built up the rest of the truck. Chassis is pretty simple; the front and rear are separate and the trailing axle is held onto the driven axle by a pair of linkages with clearance holes. It's a good idea in theory...


















Graphics on the side of the truck look good, they come in two parts per side and are massive!


----------



## bobhch

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

omg, omg, omg...wow!!

Bob... omg, omg, omg...wow!! ...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Awesome X 3!!!! The semi kicks butt!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## choc-ice

At last I got the Sheriff's Pontiac LeMans done. New interior vacform with a fat driver, graphics finished and lights on too.



























What we're dealing with here is a complete lack of respect for the law


----------



## ParkRNDL

AMAZING! Is there video of these guys?

--rick


----------



## AFXRICK

I'm very impressed. 

Here are my AFX Buford Pontiacs:










I own the real thing. I participated in last years Bandit Run.










If you are casting anymore bodies, I would be interested in one to build as a static display piece.


----------



## choc-ice

Love the full size one, looks very accurate!

I'm making some more 1:32 bodyshells, drop me an e-mail from www.chase-cars.com and I'll send you the details.


----------



## AFXRICK

This is another pic of my car taken by me in 2010.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Another fun thread...


----------

